# Someone gifted me a bag of co-op pre-ground.



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

I did a bit of work (fence panelling) unpaid for an elderly neighbour and got talking about how I'm learning to make espresso.

Anyway, to cut a long story short she sort of misunderstood the process and unexpectedly gave me a bag of pre-ground coffee which is for filtering or cafetière. I feel bad not putting it to some use but it says "not for pod or espresso machines" on the side.

Do you reckon it'll be okay in one of the pressurised / double wall baskets or is it a no go?

Haven't got the heart to bin it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If you overdose the basket almost to the extreme you might get an ok shot on an espresso machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bin it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the thought that counts, this was a lovely and kind thought (both of you). Could you pay it forward - pass it on to a community group/village hall or similar who have coffee mornings and probably use cafetières?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good of you to help your neighbour and it's sweet of them to give you it, albeit not much use. I hate waste too. Our local Tesco has a food bank box where you can donate food and drink for the less fortunate, located just after the checkouts. That's what I'd do with it, someone might be glad of it.

You probably won't be able to make espresso with it unless you have a machine with a pressurised (double wall) basket. If you have (as it sounds from your post) then it'll work ok (that's what pressurised basket is for), but taste? I'm not sure I'd enjoy it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When I had the Dualit Espressivo, I was given a box of whittards coffee. I just fill the basket and then run the machine until my mug was full. Sort of a pressurised brewer.


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Rhys said:


> When I had the Dualit Espressivo, I was given a box of whittards coffee. I just fill the basket and then run the machine until my mug was full. Sort of a pressurised brewer.


i did the same with some left over pre ground stuff, tasted ok too, temperature wasn't great getting a mug full form a gaggia classic, but stopped me wasting the coffee


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Give it to the foodbank? They usually have collection trolleys at supermarkets.,


----------

